# Photography Fan Topic: show us your own pictures



## purpleRain (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a thread for people who like to take pictures just for fun and hobby and show us what you photographed today or lately, it can be everything you like!

(I don't know if there already is a thread like this and if you are interested but I like the idea)






You can give your opinion and maybe you can give advice in how to make the picture(s) even better.

I just make a start





I like taking pictures. These 2 pictures I took a few days back and I like how they turned out, I love the colors. I have changed the size of the picture, made them a little smaller.


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are really cool!! What are they? I can't figure that out.. Lol


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are Petunia flowers, I love those flowers!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 31, 2008)

I love taking photos, but I'm not a photographer by any means! I'm taking part in a 100snapshots challenge just for a bit of fun.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love taking photos, but I'm not a photographer by any means! I'm taking part in a 100snapshots challenge just for a bit of fun. cool, show us some of your pictures


----------



## SybariteGator (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are a few of my favorite pics that I've taken recently. I mostly like photographing nature &amp; wildlife.

These first two are from the Bonnet House in Ft. Lauderdale.











This next one is from the Wakodahatchee Wetlands in Delray Beach, FL.






Finally, two from the Mounts Botanical Gardens in West Palm Beach, FL.











I take tons of pictures just about every weekend.



I hope you all enjoyed them.

(Edit: I guess the last two pics were too wide and got cropped, oh well.)


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2008)

Took these last week..... weird subjects? lol

Tracks.... our van odometer... and a fossil leaf


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 31, 2008)

Love those photos, please keep them coming


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are really nice. Can all you guys post what camera you used? I'm still in the market for a good camera...

Here is from last Summer's vacation to San Diego/LA:

Old Town San Diego











Dinner. Quesadilla - notice the Mexican colors? I thought it was cool:






Ripley's Museum:






In Hollywood - sister walking in front of me:






Drive Home:


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2008)

Those clowds are cool, Celly!!


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 1, 2008)

I love everyone's photos!

I haven't really been getting out and taking many pictures lately. I had some relatives up and we visited a few of the local water falls. I took nearly 100 pictures but here are a few of my favorites.

My older sister Heidi...she did this and I asked if she could do it again so I could get it and then my aunt had her do it like 3 more times so she could get more angles...






This is the Upper Half of Hungarian Falls...its was a little bit of a hike to it and I climbed closed and got dripped on taking pictures but it was well worth it.






This was one side of the ravine around Hungarian Falls...I climbed down the other side to take this and the picture above...later we found an easier way to the same spot...






Trees at a Haven Falls roadside park in Lac La Belle, Michigan...






I found this rock face at a feature called Devils Washtub just outside Copper Harbor, MI...My dad swears it looks like Richard Nixon.






These dragonflies kept landing on me...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's some of the ones i've taken:

This one is a dropplet of water on a flower, macro:




My baby boy:








Some puppies:












Scenic ones:




















From our garden: growing beans..




And finally, self portraits:








Photomanipulations:[These ones were taken by my husband, but i photoshopped them, added the writing and filters.]


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

I knew you'd rape this thread with your photos, Nury. And I loved them all...

...lemme have you camera, mmkay? Thanks.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2008)

Omg Nury, I love the second one of your baby! So cute!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so out of my league here but I love this picture. I snapped it too soon and I love the softness of her little face. Sorry that it's so huge!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you Ash!

Celly, i'd gladly let you have my camera



you know i love ya





Wait till i post some of the pics that lumberjack has taken.....he is the photo maniac. I had one that was IDENTICAL to the clouds one that you posted up there, i swear it looks just the same, but i lost it when my external HD burnt out..-sigh-

I love everyone's pictures btw...

Gwena, is that your daughter? she is so pretty!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

ETA:

Celly, i forgot to tell you the name of the camera that i used.

It's an Olympus E-500.

Next step to this one is better, E-510. But these cameras are usually expensive..


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, SLR right? Yo soy pobre. But I'll make it my duty to one day purchase one. Those scenic photos are my favorite - they put me there... and water droplets Lumber Jack took are cool.

Where are his photo of flannel and chopping wood? Haha. I kid.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 1, 2008)

beautiful pictures everyone !!

as much as i enjoy nature and landscape, i mostly take pictures of my cat, with the only poor camera i own, my cellphone. i'm in the look for one not too expensive. my brother just got an olympus fe-350, but he was too busy playing with his new toy to let me touch it


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 1, 2008)

I love looking at photos, all of these are great


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, SLR right? Yo soy pobre. But I'll make it my duty to one day purchase one. Those scenic photos are my favorite - they put me there... and water droplets Lumber Jack took are cool.
Where are his photo of flannel and chopping wood? Haha. I kid.

LOL Celly, haha. yep, it is a SLR.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

*These are not of him chopping wood Celly, but he took these ones lol..*

*Me and our daughter when she was 1 year old:*
*



*


*A squirrel*
*



*

*Flamingos at the Calgary Zoo*
*



*

*Our daughter, eating snow, haha*
*



*

*Football game at McMahon Stadium in Calgary*
*



*

*Fireworks*
*



*

*A bee on a flower*
*



*

*A fly*
*



*

*A dragonfly*
*



*

*An abandoned truck somewhere, these people were looking at it cause it had bullet holes in it..wondering what had happened to it i guess.*
*



*

*A gopher and a crow at the Calgary Zoo*
*



*

*Downtown Calgary at night, during the winter.*
*



*

*



*

*He takes tons of pictures, we have about 3000 pics, that he has taken, i could post more but i don't want to hog the thread with his pictures? haha*


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SybariteGator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are a few of my favorite pics that I've taken recently. I mostly like photographing nature &amp; wildlife.
These first two are from the Bonnet House in Ft. Lauderdale.

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/B...ale-FL-114.JPG

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/B...ale-FL-080.JPG

This next one is from the Wakodahatchee Wetlands in Delray Beach, FL.

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/W...ach-FL-093.JPG

Finally, two from the Mounts Botanical Gardens in West Palm Beach, FL.

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/M...Garden-079.JPG

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/M...Garden-096.JPG

I take tons of pictures just about every weekend.



I hope you all enjoyed them.

(Edit: I guess the last two pics were too wide and got cropped, oh well.)

Great pictures, but the first one is AMAZING. The colors, the animal, the sharpness, love it!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's some of the ones i've taken:

This one is a dropplet of water on a flower, macro:http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/_4101455.jpg
My baby boy:http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7079946.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7160812.jpg
Some puppies:http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7261153.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7261156.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7261159.jpg
Scenic ones:http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P1016789.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P1016679.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P1016565.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7079969.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...07787-lg-1.jpg
From our garden: growing beans..http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P7160771.jpg
And finally, self portraits:http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P3311132.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/P3080599.jpg
Photomanipulations:[These ones were taken by my husband, but i photoshopped them, added the writing and filters.]
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Misc%20Pictures/_3070369.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/_3070381.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...waterworld.jpg
You take fantastic pictures, Daeron! I really like that picture with the road!
Celly, you need to get more sharpness in your pictures 

Here's another one from me, I am experimenting with a Macro lens!

This one is from a fly in my garden:






I am using a Fuji Finepix S5600


----------



## Karren (Aug 3, 2008)

Great photos, Nuri!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great photos, Nuri!!!! Thank you Karren!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are really nice. Can all you guys post what camera you used? I'm still in the market for a good camera...
Here is from last Summer's vacation to San Diego/LA:

Old Town San Diego

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../Misc/2056.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../Misc/2043.jpg

Dinner. Quesadilla - notice the Mexican colors? I thought it was cool:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../Misc/2054.jpg

Ripley's Museum:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/DSC00739.jpg

In Hollywood - sister walking in front of me:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/DSC00756.jpg

Drive Home:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/DSC00641.jpg

Nice Pics EVERYONE!!!!!!! Love the nature pics!!!!!
cELLY haha My Fat A$$ Totally wants a quesadilla NOW ..........ha like the exact one in your pic lol


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 3, 2008)

Everyone has some AMAZING photos!


----------



## Geek (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't believe I was sleeping on this thread. 

I love photography, but I suck at it. I only have a point and shoot right now. I may need to buy this camera...

Friggen sweet pics purple rain.

Nuri, you are truly a master of your entity of pic taking and manipulations. I envy you bigtime. I love that one of you on your keyboard. It's like the master at work, love the hair tucked behind the ears





Celly, I wanna eat that Quesadilla, NOW.

Gwendola, Can that girl be any cuter?

Sybarite, wow one word, wow.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I was sleeping on this thread. &lt;snaps to wakeup&gt;I love photography, but I suck at it. I only have a point and shoot right now. I may need to buy this camera...

Friggen sweet pics purple rain.

Nuri, you are truly a master of your entity of pic taking and manipulations. I envy you bigtime. I love that one of you on your keyboard. It's like the master at work, love the hair tucked behind the ears





Celly, I wanna eat that Quesadilla, NOW.

Gwendola, Can that girl be any cuter?

Sybarite, wow one word, wow.

Thanks Tony



I would like to see some of your favourite pictures of course.

I think the best to way to learn about taking great pictures is just taking LOTS of pictures (different modes), compare and learn from them.

Also read tips in books and i-net (and the manual from your camera wouldn't be a bad idea LOL), at least that's how I do it.

To know all about it photography, you freakin' need a study, that's not my goal right now but I like it anyway!

And of course with your own input and creativity you get great pictures!

And programs to adjust your photo are essential sometimes !!

It's great to see all of your pictures, keep them comming and don't hesitate to give tips or something 

I especially like to photograph nature.

Here are some more a made at a zoo a while ago:











I have no idea what that green stuff is...






This Meerkat (or how your call this animal) was a real funny show-off, he loved to be photgraphed and stayed in position the whole time haha


----------



## daer0n (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I was sleeping on this thread. &lt;snaps to wakeup&gt;I love photography, but I suck at it. I only have a point and shoot right now. I may need to buy this camera...

Friggen sweet pics purple rain.

Nuri, you are truly a master of your entity of pic taking and manipulations. I envy you bigtime. I love that one of you on your keyboard. It's like the master at work, love the hair tucked behind the ears





Celly, I wanna eat that Quesadilla, NOW.

Gwendola, Can that girl be any cuter?

Sybarite, wow one word, wow.

Thank you very much Tony!



I'd like to see some of the pics that you take, ive seen the ones of your kids, and they look really nice, your kids are gorgeous!

All of you pictures are very very nice Purplerain! your camera is awesome.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Tony



I would like to see some of your favourite pictures of course.

I think the best to way to learn about taking great pictures is just taking LOTS of pictures (different modes), compare and learn from them.

Also read tips in books and i-net (and the manual from your camera wouldn't be a bad idea LOL), at least that's how I do it.

To know all about it photography, you freakin' need a study, that's not my goal right now but I like it anyway!

And of course with your own input and creativity you get great pictures!

And programs to adjust your photo are essential sometimes !!

It's great to see all of your pictures, keep them comming and don't hesitate to give tips or something 

I especially like to photograph nature.

Here are some more a made at a zoo a while ago:

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y25...ou/eend650.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y25...u/zwijn600.jpg

I have no idea what that green stuff is...

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y25...ou/stok600.jpg

This Meerkat (or how your call this animal) was a real funny show-off, he loved to be photgraphed and stayed in position the whole time haha

aww, i love that meerkat !! they are funny animals !


----------



## Geek (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, most of my pics are of my kids. I more video-ing these days. I do wanna get a good SLR, but Im so stupid about SLR settings etc. I'll need to learn. I'll try to dig someup that I have taken. I really need to take more


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, i love that meerkat !! they are funny animals ! They are! This one was so funny!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 3, 2008)

I love everyone's pictures





Purple Rain, your pictures are amazing... Please post more





I like taking pictures and while i think I have "an eye" for it sometimes, I fall short with technique and weak equipment



hopefully one day i will be able to buy a better camera. I would love to take photography classes too.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 3, 2008)

omg everyone's pictures looks really good!! I love them all!!


----------



## irnogs (Aug 3, 2008)

More Oly users, crazy. I've owned the E-300 since it came out and I've enjoyed owning it. I'm really thinking of upgrading to the new Nikon though since the Oly cams really suck at higher ISOs. I've been doing a bit of sports photography lately and it's definitely not the Evolt's strong point. I absolutely love these cams for landscapes though and they are pretty decent for portraits as well. I've been pretty busy lately so I don't have any recent photos to share.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *irnogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif More Oly users, crazy. I've owned the E-300 since it came out and I've enjoyed owning it. I'm really thinking of upgrading to the new Nikon though since the Oly cams really suck at higher ISOs. I've been doing a bit of sports photography lately and it's definitely not the Evolt's strong point. I absolutely love these cams for landscapes though and they are pretty decent for portraits as well. I've been pretty busy lately so I don't have any recent photos to share. Hey, you can also post pictures you made a while ago. It's no problem 

Vanilla sky, thanks. I also would love to take photoclasses some day!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *irnogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif More Oly users, crazy. I've owned the E-300 since it came out and I've enjoyed owning it. I'm really thinking of upgrading to the new Nikon though since the Oly cams really suck at higher ISOs. I've been doing a bit of sports photography lately and it's definitely not the Evolt's strong point. I absolutely love these cams for landscapes though and they are pretty decent for portraits as well. I've been pretty busy lately so I don't have any recent photos to share. Personally I think that Olympus cameras take the best pictures of any brand for any situation. I don't know why you say 'sports is not their strong point', My husband took some pictures for my sister in law, of her sons football season, and most of the photos turned out like magazine pictures. I have one posted above and here are 2 others so you can see what I mean.










As far as high ISO photos I can't really understand that either. Both of my self portraits above were taken at 800 ISO. I have taken photos at 1600 even and yeah they do go a little grainy but I am sure that there isn't a D-SLR that would shoot ultra sharp pictures at that high of an ISO. Like I said I think that Olympus cameras take the best pictures for any situation, the only real draw back is the lenses are so darn expensive, and I have yet to find a generic lens for it. Maybe the problems you have are just firmware related?


----------



## irnogs (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some comparison's on some of the latest Oly models. At lower ISOs noise isn't really an issue (as would be the case for the outdoor photos above), but at higher ISOs the competition really does perform better.

Olympus E-3 Review: 19. Photographic tests: Digital Photography Review

Olympus E-420 Review: 16. Photographic tests (Noise): Digital Photography Review

Honestly, I bought the E-300 in anticipation of Olympus' long awaited release for a pro-model 3/4 system, but I was pretty disappointed by the E-3. Granted, it's a lot cheaper than the pro Canons and Nikons, but when that's the best they have... I need something pretty fast really. I would like to take some decent shots when I go to the longboard races and when those guys are going as fast as 50+mph and it's usually overcast in Seattle. :-/ The burst on the Olys could be better too.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow those are all great pics you guys. Just amazing.


----------



## irnogs (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are a few of mine, some are a little older:


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great pictures, but the first one is AMAZING. The colors, the animal, the sharpness, love it!


You take fantastic pictures, Daeron! I really like that picture with the road!

Celly, you need to get more sharpness in your pictures 

Here's another one from me, I am experimenting with a Macro lens!

This one is from a fly in my garden:

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y25...vliegbloem.jpg

I am using a Fuji Finepix S5600

I don't like sharpness in personal photos... gives me a gritty look.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *irnogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are a few of mine, some are a little older:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../portrait2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sterFinish.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...almonberry.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rcoandlisa.jpg

Cute photos!I especially like the first and third pictures


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2008)

what the hell were the CAMERA settings on these pics?? WOW pm ME





Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Personally I think that Olympus cameras take the best pictures of any brand for any situation. I don't know why you say 'sports is not their strong point', My husband took some pictures for my sister in law, of her sons football season, and most of the photos turned out like magazine pictures. I have one posted above and here are 2 others so you can see what I mean. http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/P1017789.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...P1017448-c.jpg

As far as high ISO photos I can't really understand that either. Both of my self portraits above were taken at 800 ISO. I have taken photos at 1600 even and yeah they do go a little grainy but I am sure that there isn't a D-SLR that would shoot ultra sharp pictures at that high of an ISO. Like I said I think that Olympus cameras take the best pictures for any situation, the only real draw back is the lenses are so darn expensive, and I have yet to find a generic lens for it. Maybe the problems you have are just firmware related?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the hell were the CAMERA settings on these pics?? WOW pm ME Let me ask my hubby and i'll get back to you T, he's the one that took them


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like sharpness in personal photos... gives me a gritty look. Yeah in personal pics I like a softness too  

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute photos!I especially like the first and third pictures






Me too!
Here one of my most precious pictures from my dog. This one is from a few years back but I love it so much.

Tessa died last year, she became 15 years old, so I actually grew up with her. She had a strong personality and was very sweet and smart





I miss her.


----------



## kbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's part of photo series taken @ San Francisco Love Fest


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's part of photo series taken @ San Francisco Love Fest
http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/541...1dd3a9bfe2.jpg

http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/169...0ab215far0.jpg

http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/4...207eda1wf8.jpg

http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/2...0e3f519fb0.jpg

What's the meaning of that sort of Love fest??2nd Picture, wow that's a cool and creative outfit, I actually like it.

I wish the picture was more upclose.


----------



## kbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's the meaning of that sort of Love fest??2nd Picture, wow that's a cool and creative outfit, I actually like it.

I wish the picture was more upclose.

Thanks!



It's a spin-off of the famous Berlin Love Parade..a celebration of love, art and specially music (Electronic/Dance/Trance/House...), you see all kind of people from all over the world..pretty amazing!

I will look into finding a bigger size of the 2nd photo, I also liked her costume, very creative... and weird



.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 6, 2008)

You know I live there and I really don't know the point of love fest LoL, I just know there's a lot of DJs and house music and crazy costumes and nudity LoL...lots of fabulousness. OH WAIT! Now I remember, my friend's bf is a house DJ and i remember her telling me it's music festival LoL a huge fun one that started up since last year, I remember the streets were CRAZY! Just another reason for us San Fran folk 2 dress up and have fun

______________________________________

Sooo...I have quite a few LoL and they're all in diff. parts of SF.

I took these in Alamo Square during a film shoot I helped out with (I was the wardrobe asst., nothing big though it was a half student half "pro" film):





















these aren't the best pix but 1. I thought we looked funny dressed up in a modern day street and 2. I thought you'd all wanna see us all in our costumes (I didn't take the last one, hence why it's so blurry )











These here are around the Financial District and some Chinatown pix...and some Pier 39/Embarcadero...took them during Christmas:


























(this place...Cafe De La Presse...has some of the best coffee and THE best selection of magazines! I love their food too)





















(day time)






(sunset time...and how funny that it's like practically the same exact spot and angle?! The chances...)











Yeah I did the best I could w/my crappy CyberShot LoL...thank the lord photoshop hepled these images out a bit


----------



## Shelley (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow! Everyone has posted wonderful photos.



I love photography but I'm not an expert. Here are some of mine..

The camera I used is my Canon Powershot A75 digital camera.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am loving this thread! Ruby, gorgeous pictures... love yours too Nury!

PurpleRain, gorgeous picture of your dog Tessa... she's beautiful!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh i jst found some old pics i took a couple years ago...as soon as i figure out how to put them up i will!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks!



I will look into finding a bigger size of the 2nd photo, I also liked her costume, very creative... and weird



.

That would be cool





Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ______________________________________Sooo...I have quite a few LoL and they're all in diff. parts of SF.

I took these in Alamo Square during a film shoot I helped out with (I was the wardrobe asst., nothing big though it was a half student half "pro" film):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist002.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist004.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist003.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist001.png

these aren't the best pix but 1. I thought we looked funny dressed up in a modern day street and 2. I thought you'd all wanna see us all in our costumes (I didn't take the last one, hence why it's so blurry )

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...orianEdit4.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...orianEdit5.jpg

These here are around the Financial District and some Chinatown pix...and some Pier 39/Embarcadero...took them during Christmas:

http://a542.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...bbd4d0664d.jpg

http://a250.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a6a52e09d1.jpg

http://a30.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...0124cc68c5.jpg

http://a453.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...924068ba5c.jpg

http://a840.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...0cdeebbed7.jpg

(this place...Cafe De La Presse...has some of the best coffee and THE best selection of magazines! I love their food too)

http://a974.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...611ab23845.jpg

http://a923.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...17c1d73882.jpg

http://a389.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...cac1d0d1b4.jpg

http://a54.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...025ac464ed.jpg

(day time)

http://a952.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e6a870105f.jpg

(sunset time...and how funny that it's like practically the same exact spot and angle?! The chances...)

http://a220.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e02e200fcb.jpg

http://a955.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...bfe8ea746a.jpg

Yeah I did the best I could w/my crappy CyberShot LoL...thank the lord photoshop hepled these images out a bit

Those are some fine pictures. What's with the shoes and the plants LOL?My favourite picture is the 4th one, that's a greap shot. I love that one!!

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Everyone has posted wonderful photos.



I love photography but I'm not an expert. Here are some of mine..
The camera I used is my Canon Powershot A75 digital camera.

Wow, great sky shots. I can image that was beautiful to see!


Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am loving this thread! Ruby, gorgeous pictures... love yours too Nury!
PurpleRain, gorgeous picture of your dog Tessa... she's beautiful!

Thank you


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 7, 2008)

These pictures are pretty good!


----------



## kbella (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know I live there and I really don't know the point of love fest LoL, I just know there's a lot of DJs and house music and crazy costumes and nudity LoL...lots of fabulousness. OH WAIT! Now I remember, my friend's bf is a house DJ and i remember her telling me it's music festival LoL a huge fun one that started up since last year, I remember the streets were CRAZY! Just another reason for us San Fran folk 2 dress up and have fun ______________________________________

Sooo...I have quite a few LoL and they're all in diff. parts of SF.

I took these in Alamo Square during a film shoot I helped out with (I was the wardrobe asst., nothing big though it was a half student half "pro" film):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist002.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist004.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist003.png

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...setDist001.png

these aren't the best pix but 1. I thought we looked funny dressed up in a modern day street and 2. I thought you'd all wanna see us all in our costumes (I didn't take the last one, hence why it's so blurry )

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...orianEdit4.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...orianEdit5.jpg

These here are around the Financial District and some Chinatown pix...and some Pier 39/Embarcadero...took them during Christmas:

http://a542.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...bbd4d0664d.jpg

http://a250.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a6a52e09d1.jpg

http://a30.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...0124cc68c5.jpg

http://a453.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...924068ba5c.jpg

http://a840.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...0cdeebbed7.jpg

(this place...Cafe De La Presse...has some of the best coffee and THE best selection of magazines! I love their food too)

http://a974.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...611ab23845.jpg

http://a923.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...17c1d73882.jpg

http://a389.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...cac1d0d1b4.jpg

http://a54.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...025ac464ed.jpg

(day time)

http://a952.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e6a870105f.jpg

(sunset time...and how funny that it's like practically the same exact spot and angle?! The chances...)

http://a220.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e02e200fcb.jpg

http://a955.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...bfe8ea746a.jpg

Yeah I did the best I could w/my crappy CyberShot LoL...thank the lord photoshop hepled these images out a bit

Nice pictures!
Cafe de la presse is definitely one of my favs cafes in SF...great selection of french magazines and newspapers..and yep their coffee is awesome(French fries too



).


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 7, 2008)

I took this one a couple of days ago in the garden.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I took this one a couple of days ago in the garden.


https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...001-030808.jpg

Ooh I love that picture, looks very professional


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Those are some fine pictures. What's with the shoes and the plants LOL?

My favourite picture is the 4th one, that's a greap shot. I love that one!!

LoL! I knooow when I saw that I thought it was the cutest thing in life and I HAD to photograph it LoL...good to know what to do w/your old shoes LoL.And yeah that last one, the sun was BEAMING and all I saw were silhouettes and I was like 'OH! That would be an EPIC shot'...it's one of my favs too





Also for some reason these got deleted from the thread...? But it would explain those random Victorian costume pix LoL:
















For my costume design class, which I took maybe a year or 2 ago?, we dressed up in Vic. Costume for the anni. of the huge SF earthquake in the early 1900s and ate at the Palace Hotel on the corner on Market and New Montgomery. Usually the instructor has his students in every semester dress in 1940s costume, but we got Vic. for the earthquake. It was fun





I actually got to wear a cloak used on the set of GONE WITH THE WIND! An extra wore it, but still it's a from one of the most historic films ever and here I was wearing it like nobody's biz!





Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice pictures!
Cafe de la presse is definitely one of my favs cafes in SF...great selection of french magazines and newspapers..and yep their coffee is awesome(French fries too



).

No doubt, some BOMB ASS fries...mmm and I love their croque monsieur sandwiches...damn! Now I want some Cafe D.L.P. LoL

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am loving this thread! Ruby, gorgeous pictures... Thanks ever so



In the future, if I ever have the time AND money I want to take a photog class, I love it it's so fun!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone's pictures are so cool.

I just took these ones yesterday, thought i would take a few shots of the sun coming through the clouds, it looked so cool.











*Rear view mirror shot lol*


----------



## daer0n (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I took this one a couple of days ago in the garden.


https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...001-030808.jpg

Becky, what kind of camera did you use to take the picture?


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Becky, what kind of camera did you use to take the picture? Samsung S1030, it's got a pretty fierce macro on it


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is another picture I made yesterday.

_a hungry wasp _


----------



## MissElaine (Aug 10, 2008)

PurpleRain- I love all of your pictures! They're wonderful!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is another picture I made yesterday.
_a hungry wasp _

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/eyes4you/wesp.jpg

That is an amazing photo!
I love how much detail shows up on insects.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Leony (Aug 11, 2008)

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 12, 2008)

i wont get tired looking at it...you guys are really talented


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Amazing pictures everyone! There are some very talented photographers on mut!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

My cameras:

Pentaz ZX-30

Canon 350D

Deviantart:

NeverxxSurrender on deviantART

or Flickr:

Flickr: NeverxxSurrender's Photostream

And a couple samples:


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's one of sunset on friday night. Taken with the night mode on the camera.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cameras:
Pentaz ZX-30

Canon 350D

Deviantart:

NeverxxSurrender on deviantART

or Flickr:

Flickr: NeverxxSurrender's Photostream

And a couple samples:

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...eenField-2.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s-mod-room.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...aby-Morris.jpg

wow amazing pictures. I like how you edit them.

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's one of sunset on friday night. Taken with the night mode on the camera.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nya/sunset.jpg

Beautiful colors, great picture you got there


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cameras:
Pentaz ZX-30

Canon 350D

Deviantart:

NeverxxSurrender on deviantART

or Flickr:

Flickr: NeverxxSurrender's Photostream

And a couple samples:

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...eenField-2.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s-mod-room.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...aby-Morris.jpg

Impressive!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow amazing pictures. I like how you edit them. Edit them? If you're talking about the three I posted The one of the field is completely unedited except for a small adjustment in the Curves. The one of the orange cat is completely unedited, and the one with the chairs all I did was Burn the right side of a photo because the lighting was uneven with the other side.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Edit them? If you're talking about the three I posted The one of the field is completely unedited except for a small adjustment in the Curves. The one of the orange cat is completely unedited, and the one with the chairs all I did was Burn the right side of a photo because the lighting was uneven with the other side. Okay sorry I thought so (not that editting is a bad thing, not at all actually), I thought you did because the first picture has something going on I can't name it and I thought you did that by a program.

The second picture is really great lightning and I thought that you maybe used a warm filter or something  I love that picture.

Well they are great pictures, so good job!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay sorry I thought so (not that editting is a bad thing, not at all actually), I thought you did because the first picture has something going on I can't name it and I thought you did that by a program.The second picture is really great lightning and I thought that you maybe used a warm filter or something  I love that picture.

Well they are great pictures, so good job!

Oh I know editing isn't a bad thing, but I try to avoid doing it with the majority of my stuff. The first one a lot of people think is Photoshopped, but it was SO gorgeous without any Photoshoping that I left it as-is. As for the second one, I don't have any filters for either of my cameras and both have stock lens' on them. The second one was a VERY lucky shot. I had to use my tripod because of very low lighting but it turned out great. Hopefully you didn't take my previous comment as me being mean or anything, I wasn't trying to be mean and I took no offense. ^-^;;


----------



## daer0n (Sep 4, 2008)

Baby Mountian Goats






Electric Sunset






Panorama






Swan






Duck


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Great photos DaerOn...I don't have any pictures to post. But I am in search of a good camera...So which do you recommend?

And CELLY those quesadillas got me HUNGRY! I looove mexican food!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh I know editing isn't a bad thing, but I try to avoid doing it with the majority of my stuff. The first one a lot of people think is Photoshopped, but it was SO gorgeous without any Photoshoping that I left it as-is. As for the second one, I don't have any filters for either of my cameras and both have stock lens' on them. The second one was a VERY lucky shot. I had to use my tripod because of very low lighting but it turned out great. Hopefully you didn't take my previous comment as me being mean or anything, I wasn't trying to be mean and I took no offense. ^-^;; No it's all okay!! I am looking forward to see more of your pictures !
Wow Dearon that first picture is so cute, lucky you were so close to capture that beautiful moment!

Do you have a panorama setting on your cam?

I don't know if I have, I hope beacuse I love that sort of pictures.

I will have to read the manual to check it out!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2008)

Maya, i am not sure if you are looking for a professional camera, but Olympus cameras are pretty good, same as Nikon's. But for a simpler camera with really good picture quality i would probably recommend the same ones that purplerain and Sirvinya have, they take very good pictures





Purple, Thank you! i wasn't the one that took the pictures, it was my husband lol.

We don't have a panorama setting on our camera though, i put the pictures together in photoshop to create the panorama photo.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome photos, everyone! I love looking at these.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Purple, Thank you! i wasn't the one that took the pictures, it was my husband lol.We don't have a panorama setting on our camera though, i put the pictures together in photoshop to create the panorama photo.

Hm your husband can make a pretty good pictures, cool!If you like it you should do a tutorial about how to combine the pictures to make a panorama, it's so beautiful.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2008)

Heres mine without special settings just got my cam last week!!


































































and hee I just wanted to test the crispness of my cam










Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif professional camera, but Olympus cameras are pretty good, I second that!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow Nice photos every one ! impressive heres mine i stat with some horses i took infront of my appartment its truue! they came from a farm and decided to came visit the city lol they came all along on there horse from the farm anyway i took some pictures of them!















Next is some nature photos near my house:











Was having fun with my camera tried flash on outside flower:











Ok i had some fun with a online Program called Piknik really fun i took pictures of my Dogs here there are!





The first is My boy Whiskey hes 1 year old hes a Labarador with Bouvier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />











And finnaly my Rotweiler Lady shes eally sweet never hurted anyone.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pictures! Looks like flowers.

Attachment 42084

Attachment 42085

Attachment 42086


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine aren't very good, probably because I don't have a really good camera.

This is my favorite person ever! Love him more then life &lt;3 &lt;3
















These are from PA, my favorite place!
















From NC-It's pretty, thats about it
















And one from Va Beach, I have tons though!


----------



## KatJ (Sep 10, 2008)

My pictures aren't exactly breath-taking, just random things that make me smile pretty much

My main subject:











Photobucket is taking 10.5 years to load tonight, so I'll add more tomorrow.


----------



## KatJ (Sep 10, 2008)

My daughter took this one at 2 1/2! What a happy accident, lol:






With my old kodak, my first camera:






A couple my husband took when we were on a helicopter:











Learning how to use the ISO on our new camera:






My babies:






My new favorite picture, hahahaha. All uterus! Too bad I don't look this pregnant standing up:


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres mine without special settings just got my cam last week!!
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...or%20Mut/2.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/004.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/005.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/006.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/007.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/008.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/009.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/010.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/011.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/012.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/013.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/014.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...%20Arm/015.jpg

and hee I just wanted to test the crispness of my cam





http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...zqueen/008.jpg

I second that!

Great cam girl!! 2nd picture is my fav.

Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Nice photos every one ! impressive heres mine i stat with some horses i took infront of my appartment its truue! they came from a farm and decided to came visit the city lol they came all along on there horse from the farm anyway i took some pictures of them!



http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03322.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03323.jpg

Next is some nature photos near my house:

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03495.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03496.jpg

Was having fun with my camera tried flash on outside flower:

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03507.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03508.jpg

Ok i had some fun with a online Program called Piknik really fun i took pictures of my Dogs here there are!





The first is My boy Whiskey hes 1 year old hes a Labarador with Bouvier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m387/angelanddevilgirl/whiskey2.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m387/angelanddevilgirl/whiskey1.jpg

And finnaly my Rotweiler Lady shes eally sweet never hurted anyone.

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m387/angelanddevilgirl/lady.jpg






omg that 7th picture from your dog, that's so funny really. Those eyes and the text haha... great!

Originally Posted by *Karen CD FL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice pictures! Looks like flowers.
Attachment 42084

Attachment 42085

Attachment 42086

Nice!

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine aren't very good, probably because I don't have a really good camera.
This is my favorite person ever! Love him more then life &lt;3 &lt;3

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...a1199ab185.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...94e93d7d68.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...86614abe76.jpg

These are from PA, my favorite place!

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...07aad1bc40.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...bb566ee91e.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...b41c05e791.jpg

From NC-It's pretty, thats about it

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...8fb260061a.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...b46c070c9b.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...ec4fa732c3.jpg

And one from Va Beach, I have tons though!

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...550717d275.jpg

There are some beautiful pictures I see. And the ones with the little boy are very cool, esp. the sepia colored pic. 

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My daughter took this one at 2 1/2! What a happy accident, lol:http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/pics422.jpg

With my old kodak, my first camera:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/pics343.jpg

A couple my husband took when we were on a helicopter:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/pics079.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/pics086.jpg

Learning how to use the ISO on our new camera:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/pics049.jpg

My babies:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...cf9ee88e63.jpg

My new favorite picture, hahahaha. All uterus! Too bad I don't look this pregnant standing up:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...es-21weeks.jpg

Your pictures are sooo sweet, the love is just showing through the pictures.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow girls, amazing photos!

Mines wont look as good because I dont have a prof. camera but here are some from my backyard that I really love


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

This thread is soo cool, I thought that I would revive it from 2009.

Please post up your hot shot photos! Here are some more of mine from our Maui trip a few years ago:


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a (somewhat extensive) collection of the pictures I've taken over the last few years.


----------



## teebabeh (Jun 7, 2010)

these are all very nice pictures =)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's some more, these are from an artistic shoot I assisted on back in 2008. These are the 'behind the scenes' shots I took. You should still be able to see the rest of them and also the professional ones the TOG took here


----------



## Pistol Kiss (Jun 11, 2010)

Imea on deviantART

n.n;; I take a lot of photos.


----------



## sam-antha (Jun 14, 2010)

One of my favourite places in late autumn.






Actually it is more of a summer favourite for swimming in.

~Samm


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 14, 2010)

i have many pictures of my travels overseas and travels.

Attachment 45474

Attachment 45475

Attachment 45476

Attachment 45477

Attachment 45478

Attachment 45479

These are pictures from Amsterdam and Paris and Venice Italy





i took more flower pictures of the Huge Flower place in Amsterdam..

Attachment 45480

Attachment 45481

Attachment 45482

IM guessing you guys know this, but if you click on the picture you can see them bigger


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, love this thread! I'd like to share a few photos of my baby sulcata, Sky.











I am a huge turt/tort enthusiast, lol.


----------

